# Leon Cupra R VS Focus ST



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am going to be very fortunate next year to be able to get myself a new (to me) car got a max amount of 7K to spend maybe 7.5k from a dealer if can part ex my current banger  it be my only car and parked on street so am discounting soft tops, i don't feel safe with them getting slashed and the GF, and proper sports cars like 350z and rx8's are above what i want to spend on ins so looking more are, hot hatches don't want a small car like a clio and don't like the megane 225. 

MPG is not a real worry, which is why id like an st lol


There are many cars but being nearly 25 with the nice drop insurance that give me, being rent and mortgage free now live with the girlfriend, long story for that, but thats for another time and place. 

Given that i don't need a very sensible car, A leon Cupra R and a focus ST just now are my 2 favorite cars both similar power, both will work as everyday car have driven more basic versions of the models so got an idea of how they kinda drive, and like them both. 


leon spec is pretty good climate control, brembo brakes as standard 
st looks better and comes in orange  xenon headlights, heated screens

leon is more of a sleeper, st more a nutcase!

What do you guys think which car is the better?, i will try and drive a few of each to get a feel but not buying for a few months so still in planning stage atm.
Also anybody have any suggestions? anything else similar performance and a bit mad?

thanks for reading any suggestions, feedback be welcomed
Mark


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Personally if MPG wasnt a massive issue then the Focus it seems far better made interior isnt too bad either and seems really well screwed together.


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

not considered a type r - there are a few knocking about for around 7 1/2 at the moment?
I saw a Blue ST With heated leather recaro's...WOW


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

not really looked at the type R's, looks are a bit odd but will have a look into them.
So far not found many with heated leather well not in orange anyway, i don't know why i want it in orange so much just that i do lol


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

No contest between a LCR & an ST imo...ST every time.

Better looking, better engine with a proper 5-pot exhaust note.
Ride/Handling in a different league to the LCR.
Well screwed together using higher quality materials, especially noticable inside.
Plenty to choose from so you shouldn't find it too difficult getting one in your chosen colour with some factory options.

Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

got to admit, i like the 5cyl sound, and am sure the extra torque from the st be fun  cheers


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

With that kind of budget next year you would get a new shape Cupra

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-SEAT...mobiles_UK&hash=item53e99cdd89#ht_1232wt_1270


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

I love my ST not very economical but the sound it makes is just amazing and the torque is amazing. I have had the mountune upgrade.

Heres a good video of what it sounds like not sure about the dump valve but the rumble is spot on


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

try to look for Leon Fr 2.0 16v FSI great car and this is on same level as ST as cupra R is old design good but not enough for ST

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-57-S...mobiles_UK&hash=item1e695f0d38#ht_1796wt_1185


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

That upgrade looks good  would consider one of them on an st, and cheers guys i just don't like the looks of the new leon, heard they are great fun but couldn't like with the styling.


----------



## 4937Liam (Feb 4, 2010)

I dont know how people seem to think the ST is a better looking car then the MK1 Cupra R. Performance wise fair play the ST everytime But design wise i find the ST very boring and unimaginative the focus RS on the other hand stands out a mile away - especially the white versions.

Just my opinion however I have been out in a mates 300bhp ST and i feared for my life at times.

Liam.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd want a Mk2 Leon for that kind of money really - as stated the FR (which is a Golf GTI underneath) or a Cupra if you can get one within budget.

Octavia vRS 2.0T is a good car too.

ST's are incredibly cheap now though, and definitely worth a look IMO. I'd definitely go for an ST over a Mk1 LCR.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys, didn't think st's had droped so much in price good for me though, not going to be good for resale in the future but i am not worried by that will be keeping it for a good while. Been looking at spec lists etc for st's just now the mission to find the "one" ST2 FSH 3 DOOR and ORANGE with no more than 70k on the clocks and much rather a standard example, i know its a tight wish list but will not drop on history with this kinda car and want xenon's + heated screen etc that the st2 came with. I would think that a good car that not orange be a good idea just i really like the orange and worry id end up regretting getting a subtle color, the 3vs5 door is the least important really prefer the looks of the 3 the main reason i wan't a 3dr.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2011)

Never driven a Cupra, the ST is far from a nutcase.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

got my ST on 22nd and love it


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

if you think the ST is to nutcase get a volvo with a t5 unit in...


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ST every time.
Built in Germany, 5cyl, turbo'd what more can you ask for?
I went for Grey, but would have considered White.
Personally I think the Orange would be a mistake. its a pig to touch up.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

ST certainly is popular!, the nutter part i was more refering to the image of a bright orange ST , i know that its a pig too touch up  it is putting me off a tad, but the black is always a pain to keep clean. performance blue would shine well and less of a pain to touch up but its no orange


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Go for the ST, hands down.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Seat cupra K1 ?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

jebus said:


> ST certainly is popular!, the nutter part i was more refering to the image of a bright orange ST , i know that its a pig too touch up  it is putting me off a tad, but the black is always a pain to keep clean. performance blue would shine well and less of a pain to touch up but its no orange


You've still got Blue, White, Red or Sea Grey to consider.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Have owned a mk2 Leon FR and although a good car the interior dashboard is painfully cheap looking. Although a complete VAG boy I could not recommend a Leon over the Focus, Leon is better looking on the outside but thats as far as it goes I am afraid. If I had the choice again ST in blue orange is too chav IMO and in white it looks like a Police car.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Had a Leon 07 plate for 2 1/2 yrs and sold it for a 58 plate silver ST that I,ve had for 2 yrs now. I still love it and it's still un touched.Go for a ST......


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you everybody, the st is no1 at the moment it was leaning that way anyway this has just pushed it up more , unless i find something else that really takes my fancy. 
I really know that the st in orange is very chavy, and i don't like that image but just something about it really really appeals to me, white would be cool but the preface lift didn't come in that color from what i have found so far, and as chav and daft as it sounds i really want the car to stand out, and the orange certainly does that.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Disatra VXR? Megane 225?


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

VXR, nice and mad looking car, but hear a lot of bad things about the way they drive being a bit of a pain in the **** and the ride is horriable, and the megane i know is a great car but really dont like the looks of it so it discounted on that alone.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

jebus said:


> Thank you everybody, the st is no1 at the moment it was leaning that way anyway this has just pushed it up more , unless i find something else that really takes my fancy.
> I really know that the st in orange is very chavy, and i don't like that image but just something about it really really appeals to me, white would be cool but the preface lift didn't come in that color from what i have found so far, and as chav and daft as it sounds i really want the car to stand out, and the orange certainly does that.


Pre facelifts did come in white, but youre talking 56 to 57 plates.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...postcode/bh179we/radius/1501/page/1?logcode=p


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks, i found that 2 mins before logging on here today, they are quite rare in white and still prefer the orange, however the blue facelift models are starting to appeal, seen some that look amazing after a bit of time with a :buffer:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

That dump valve really does ruin the noise 



superscrub said:


> I love my ST not very economical but the sound it makes is just amazing and the torque is amazing. I have had the mountune upgrade.
> 
> Heres a good video of what it sounds like not sure about the dump valve but the rumble is spot on
> Focus ST Mountune MR290 - YouTube


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

jebus said:


> ST certainly is popular!, the nutter part i was more refering to the image of a bright orange ST , i know that its a pig too touch up  it is putting me off a tad, but the black is always a pain to keep clean. performance blue would shine well and less of a pain to touch up but its no orange


I sort of out grew mine but here is a picture just for you :thumb:


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

very very nice  car, alloys suit it and the color on them looks great. i know its not a proper grown up car and the other colored cars are just as fast and drive the same, the orange is just bonkers.

you wouldn't happen to be biisty on the st owners site? car looks very similar if not, read 40 pages of his build thread, it was nice!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

jebus said:


> very very nice  car, alloys suit it and the color on them looks great. i know its not a proper grown up car and the other colored cars are just as fast and drive the same, the orange is just bonkers.
> 
> you wouldn't happen to be biisty on the st owners site? car looks very similar if not, read 40 pages of his build thread, it was nice!


Nah its not me, do you have a link ?


----------



## Rossk1009 (Nov 28, 2011)

michael3011 said:


> not considered a type r - there are a few knocking about for around 7 1/2 at the moment?
> I saw a Blue ST With heated leather recaro's...WOW


+1 type r is a great hot hatch that you can get for a great price just now


----------



## Rossk1009 (Nov 28, 2011)

Chris_Z4 said:


> Ride/Handling in a different league to the LCR.


The Leon's handling must be shocking then


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

I have had the fortuate experaince of owning a leon cupra r. 

Personally i would choose it over the focus everytime!

Many reasons really...

1. The leon is quicker in a straight line and handles the power alot better than the st.
2. You get more for your money. You can pick a decent one up for around 5-6k. Personally after souring most of the uk for one i drove 300 miles to get mine... look for one after 54 plate as they come with the bam engine code. You will want this as it has the upgraded internals etc.
3. After a few little tweaks the car will handle on rails.

Have a few mates that have done almost ever mod in the book the leons and there such a good base for projects.

Like you said comes with the brembos etc 

Its a seat whos a member of the vag group so u got loads of realiability as well.

Winner everytime and you get spare change out of your 7k


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

VAG doesn't = reliability at all, they're well below ford on that.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

You try to say that Ford reliability is better than any VAG car ??

compare Leon Cupra to Focus ST

Leon 6.4s up to 60
Focus 6.8s up to 60

Leon urban 24.8mpg
Focus urban 20.5mpg

Leon 240bhp
Focus 225bhp

Leon 2.0L
Focus 2.5L

Co2 emission higher on focus so road tax more expensive 

and most important resale value much lower on Focus


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Fast fords are about the boyish feeling they give you. (Ok i would say that) but all i can say is drive both and see which one leaves you grinning like the cat that got the cream.

There is no right or wrong answer here, but for me, it about how the car makes me feel on a day to day basis.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Alzak said:


> You try to say that Ford reliability is better than any VAG car ??


I don't buy into the vag reliability at all because they're just not. Ford are more reliable.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The mk1 leon cupra r doesn't even come close imho, the mk2 cupra is only just an option.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, i do need to get some drive's in a few different cars and from looking around have seen many nice motors for my budget, so its not going to be an easy decision, the reliability arguments don't swing much for me since all cars have different things that can go wrong, i did think that the decison for next car be easy but so many cars around and quite a few have dropped so much in price from what i last saw them at, even seen a few resonable e46 m3 at 7k now :car:

either way, i will am sure be very happy with what ever i buy, and it will appear in the showroom one day!


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

dixon75 said:


> but all i can say is drive both and see which one leaves you grinning like the cat that got the cream.
> 
> There is no right or wrong answer here, but for me, it about how the car makes me feel on a day to day basis.


This advice is spot on when i sold my LCR i test drove the VXR,ST,MPS,R32 and Cupra all the same day .Ended up with a Cupra But did like the Mazda, but tuning options at the time were minimal:thumb:

As for reliability LCR only let me down once in 4 years that was a coil pack


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

as for reliability of VAG I never own any different car and I have problem once with A4 my battery died... 
I must say that I never own a petrol just 1.9tdi and 2.0tdi I'm on Leon FR with sh..ite DPF filter but still love this car I just get 4 injectors replaced as there is recall for them but never got any problems apart from regeneration of DPF as with city driving is just to often


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Shaun said:


> Nah its not me, do you have a link ?


http://www.focusstoc.com/forums/topic/36133-butsys-focus-st-3/


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

LCR all the way 










On a serious note though you'll get mixed opinions... At the end of the day, you know what you like and therefore your decision is final and the correct one!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I was in the same boat as you a few years back, I wanted a Hot Hatch so i tried Golf Gti Edition 30, Focus ST, Astra VXR and Seat Leon, clio 197, Honda Type R

Golf felt to tame really, if I was buying a hot hatch I wanted it to feel like a Hot Hatch.

Focus St: loved the engine and noise was brilliant. I like stuff that stands out so you have to get orange. If a normal focus and st are at a distance both in say silver you cant really tell the difference so to under stated in any colour but Orange.

Clio 197: Not powerful enough really.

Type R: Looks like a Transformer, prefer the older shape. Rev happy engine but you have to keep the revs up to get good peformance.

Seat Leon: Most powerful car and handling was good but didnt like the interior at the time but I think they upgraded it now.

Astra VXR: Feels really small inside as the windows are small and the seats really hold you in. Best car to drive on the feeling side of things but has annoying sucking sound from the exhuast when on full throttle. Apparently vaxhall did this on purpose.

Basically I narrowed it down to the VXR or ST, ST less powerful and understated but nice sound and well built. VXR in your face styling and nice to drive but hate the sound.

End of the day I couldnt decide so brought a Subaru Sti hawkeye. This was 4 years ago when I was 21. This car blew all the other cars out of the water, not even a comparison. For your budget you should be able to pick a pretty new WRX even an STi if you look hard enough.

Also I spend a few hundred quid on the Sti and it was running 320bhp


----------

